# Removing acrylic nails when pregnant



## starlight2801

Hi all,

Does anyone know if it's safe to soak your fingers in acetone solution to remove acrylic nails whilst you are pregnant?

I'm a bit concerned that it may do some harm as it smells so strong and chemically. 

I've had my nails on since a wedding about a month ago and they are starting to become unmanagable. 

Can I actually remove them or do I need to wait for them to drop off?

Thanks x


----------



## laura3103

well when i was pregnant with DD i use to have my nails done every 2 weeks until i rip my little finger nail off and ended up with a bad infection and in A&E having the nail taken completely off.

i would say it was ok as its only on your finger tips just make sure the room is well ventilated so your not breathing in the fumes


----------



## destinyfaith

if its a nice day just sit out in the garden or somthing :) just becarful its not to stuffy if you do it indoor x i have my nails done but i pull em off myself lol! not a good way to do em lol x


----------



## nanitchi

read somewhere that being pregnant doesn't mean you have to compromise your appearance.. you may still do your nails (remove them), color your hair and wear makeup :) (imagine feeling like an ugly fat frump?... the beauty bits do help me to feel better)


----------



## nanitchi

btw... I fully agree, make sure the space is ventilated and try not to visit the nail bar at peak times (apparently the masses of monomer fumes doesn't mix well with MS)
I don't know because I do my own acrylic nails at home and I leave the windows open.


----------



## tink28

i had a new set of acrylics put on before i got my bfp as really didnt think it was my lucky month
once i knew i was pregnant i didnt want to continue with the acrylics as i go to one of the cheap chinese places where they use an acrylic that is banned in the usa and they are not very well ventilated.
i didnt want to breathe acetone fumes in (ive been very cautious about everything so far) so i just left the nails for about 6 weeks and then cut them right down to my natural nails and waited for the acrylic to lift and picked them off.
it was a nightmare waiting that long and trying to manage them but ive successfully got them all off without having to soak in or breathe in acetone


----------



## brunette&bubs

I still continue getting my nails done at a pretty reputable place that practices good hygiene. 
Two of the ladies that work there are currently pregnant and have been pregnant previously while working and have had healthy babies.
And those ladies work with acrylic and acetone all day long.
Sometimes they wear masks occasionally.
If you are at a salon you could request a mask, or you could use a towel to cover your face at home!
GL ;)


----------



## starlight2801

brunette&bubs said:


> I still continue getting my nails done at a pretty reputable place that practices good hygiene.
> Two of the ladies that work there are currently pregnant and have been pregnant previously while working and have had healthy babies.
> And those ladies work with acrylic and acetone all day long.
> Sometimes they wear masks occasionally.
> If you are at a salon you could request a mask, or you could use a towel to cover your face at home!
> GL ;)

Good idea, I'm waiting for a dry evening and will sit outside wearing a DIY mask. 

Sure to give the neighbours a giggle and stop me breathing in quite as much xx


----------



## starlight2801

tink28 said:


> i had a new set of acrylics put on before i got my bfp as really didnt think it was my lucky month
> once i knew i was pregnant i didnt want to continue with the acrylics as i go to one of the cheap chinese places where they use an acrylic that is banned in the usa and they are not very well ventilated.
> i didnt want to breathe acetone fumes in (ive been very cautious about everything so far) so i just left the nails for about 6 weeks and then cut them right down to my natural nails and waited for the acrylic to lift and picked them off.
> it was a nightmare waiting that long and trying to manage them but ive successfully got them all off without having to soak in or breathe in acetone

Aww I've had mine 5 weeks but I can't cut them :-( Perhaps my clippers/scissors are not sharp enough I'm not sure.

I've got a few that are broken now and hurt when I catch them (thought they still won't come off :-S) so I really want to get them off x


----------



## tink28

i just used ordinary nail clippers hun, maybe ask someone to do it for u as it can be awkward to do it on yourself, or even pop into a salon where they will have the proper nail cutters. once the length has gone they are easy to get off


----------



## starlight2801

Cheers tink 

Mine are normal, just really really old, lol x


----------



## BabySeal

If you are really concerned put some Vasoline on the skin around the nail and fingertips to reduce the area the acetone is on? In some salons they use a new nail tip and slide it under the acrylic after soaking to pop them off.


----------



## lynzlogan

For cutting the acrylics down your best to buy acrylic nail cutters.

You can pick them up for a few quid on ebay.

They are also great if you have rather thick toe nails

I love them as the blade is only one sided so you can't accidently cut yourself xx


----------



## starlight2801

Cheers guys  xxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

I get my nails done, have done for 6 years and I asked my nail technician today if it was safe for me to soak off in acetone tomorrow now that I am pg - she said that it was absolutely fine. She must know what she's on about as her Aunt owns a Private Birthing Centre (so wish I could afford to go there!) and her Mum works there too.

Hope this helps.

P.S. Can't wait to get my nails done tomorrow as they are so long they are doing my head in!! x


----------

